# eines jeden Einzelnen



## Satine15

Hallo,

was für eine Konstruktion ist dieser Ausdruck: "ein jeder einzelne"? Und er bedeutet einfach "Einzelne"?
Dank vorab!
S.


----------



## Demiurg

Hast du mehr Kontext?

Normalerweise benutzt man entweder "ein jeder" oder "jeder einzelne" aber nicht beides zusammen.


----------



## Satine15

Danke für die Antwort, Demiurg. Der Kontext war folgender: "Durch die Medien dringen diese Fragen in den alltäglichen Lebensbereich eines jeden Einzelnen ein." (Sorry, habe erst jetzt gemerkt, dass "Einzelnen" großgeschrieben war.)


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Demiurg said:


> Hast du mehr Kontext?
> 
> Normalerweise benutzt man entweder "ein jeder" oder "jeder einzelne" aber nicht beides zusammen.


Hallo Demi ,

suche mal nach "ein jeder einzelne" (mit Anführungszeichen) beim Google. Man bekommt jede Menge Treffer. Also bin ich neugierig, was diese Wortzusammenstellung bedeuten soll. Wird z.B. "ein" benutzt um zu betonen, dass es sich ggf. nur um eine Person handeln könnte? Z.B.:

_Jeder einzelne muss unterschreiben --> alle müssen unterschreiben (??)
Ein jeder einzelne von euch muss unterschreiben --> eine(r) [x-beliebige Person] von euch muss Unterschreiben (??)_

Allerdings bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher, ob das stimmt . Es ist lediglich eine Idee...

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Demiurg

Meiner Meinung nach ist "ein jeder Einzelne" schlicht falsch, da sich die Deklination von "Einzelne" nach dem Artikel "ein" richten muss:

_ein Einzelner_ - _jeder Einzelne_ - _ein jeder Einzelner_
_eines Einzelnen_ - _jedes Einzelnen_ - _eines jeden Einzelnen_


----------



## Satine15

Aber wie kann man überhaupt "ein" und "jeder" nacheinander setzen?


----------



## Demiurg

Das "ein" betont das "jeder" noch stärker, von der Bedeutung her gibt es keinen Unterschied.

_Jeder, wie es ihm gefällt._
_Ein jeder, wie es ihm gefällt._


----------



## Satine15

Alles klar  danke sehr!


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist "ein jeder Einzelne" schlicht falsch, da sich die Deklination von "Einzelne" nach dem Artikel "ein" richten muss:
> 
> _ein Einzelner_ - _jeder Einzelne_ - _ein jeder Einzelner_
> _eines Einzelnen_ - _jedes Einzelnen_ - _eines jeden Einzelnen_



Hallo, Demiurg, bist Du sicher, dass es falsch ist?
Zumindest umgangssprachlich ist es häufig, deshalb scheint es Regeln zu folgen, die im Gehirn irgendwo vergraben sind.

Kann man "ein" und "jeder" überhaupt separieren (was für das Argument nötig wäre)?

Vielleicht ist es standardsprachlich falsch. Aber bei "Ein jeder Einzelner" hätte ich Probleme und würde es eher nicht sagen, selbst wenn es standardsprachlich korrekt ist.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist "ein jeder Einzelne" schlicht falsch, da sich die Deklination von "Einzelne" nach dem Artikel "ein" richten muss:
> 
> _ein Einzelner_ - _jeder Einzelne_ - _ein jeder Einzelner_
> _eines Einzelnen_ - _jedes Einzelnen_ - _eines jeden Einzelnen_


Zunächst würde ich allgemein behaupten, dass wenn Idiomatik und eine Grammatikregel sich widersprechen, nicht der Sprachgebrauch sondern die Grammatikregel falsch ist.

Im speziellen sehe ich hier aber keinen Widerspruch: Die Dekinationsform hängt nicht originär von Artikel ab, sondern vom Bestimmtheitgrad der Nominalphrase und diese kann auch durch anders als durch einen Artikel festgelegt sein und _jeder _macht alleine schon die NP bistimmt und damit schiede _ein jeder Einzelner _aus. Die Frage, die noch bleibt, ist, warum in einer bestimmten NP ein unbestimmter Artikel vorkommen kann. Die Antwort darauf hast Du in #7 gegeben: Ein dient hier der Verstärkung von _jeder _und _ein jeder _ist als zusammengehörige idiomatische Redewendung zu verstehen und _ein _nicht als unbestimmter Artikel.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Zunächst würde ich allgemein behaupten, dass wenn Idiomatik und eine Grammatikregel sich widersprechen, nicht der Sprachgebrauch sondern die Grammatikregel falsch ist.



Das sehe ich auch so.  Für mich klingt "ein jeder Einzelne" allerdings einfach falsch (und "ein jeder Einzelner" auch nicht viel besser). Die Grammatikregel stellt insofern nur eine a posteriori Begründung dar.

Ich würde den Ausdruck im Nominativ komplett meiden, in den anderen Kasus (_eines jeden Einzelnen_, _einem jeden Einzelnen_, _einen jeden Einzelnen_) habe ich keine Probleme damit.

Nachtrag:

Nehmen wir ein anderes Substativ:
(1) _Ein jeder Beamter hat Anspruch auf Beihilfe._
(2) _Ein jeder Beamte hat Anspruch auf Beihilfe._

Wenn man Google Books durchsucht, trifft man auf beide Varianten. Ich präferiere hier wieder (1) .

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe in den anderen Kasus ebenfalls keine Probleme damit.
Dort bleibt die Kongruenz erhalten, unabhängig von der Interpretation "ein" als verstärkenden Partikels oder "ein" als Artikel. 

Im Falle "ein jeder Beamte" vs. "ein jeder Beamter" wundert es mich nicht, dass beide Formen vorkommen. Wir haben hier im Forum für diesen Fall schon ein unterschiedliches Sprachgefühl für diesen Fall, das muss Ursachen haben - und es wäre ein Wunder, würde es sich nicht literarisch niederschlagen.

Einig sind wir sicher, dass "ein" zusammen mit "jeder" eine Gruppe bildet und nicht zusammen mit "Beamter" - das ergibt sich ja bereits aus der völligen Sinnänderung, wenn man "jeder" weglässt.

Ich vermute jetzt, wir haben eine Art Kofferwort:


ein Jeder
jeder Beamte/Einzelne

-> ein jeder Beamte/Einzelne.

oder
-> ein jeder Beamter/Einzelner

Einzeln benötigen beide Wörter unterschiedliche Formen.
Wenn ich die Form längere Zeit ansehe, werden beide Formen möglich, aber beide klingen irgendwie auch falsch. Spontan, wie ich bereits sagte, neige ich zu 1.

Duden, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch, 6. Auflage, S. 490, gibt als Beispiel an: "ein jeder Deutsche" - "ein jedes Seiende", dazu die Regel:





> "Nach jeder, jedes, jede" wird das folgende Adjektiv schwach dekliniert.


Allerdings ist es in unseren Fällen, und auch im Duden, ein substantiviertes Adjektiv, also ein Substantiv, der Duden ist hier etwas "flapsig".

"Ein jeder Deutscher" erwähnt der Duden nicht. - Es müsste es aber zumindest umgangssprachlich oder regional auch geben.

Und Google zeigt leicht: Es tritt auf.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Wenn ich die Form längere Zeit ansehe, werden beide Formen möglich, aber beide klingen irgendwie auch falsch.



So geht es mir ebenfalls. Darum sagte ich oben, ich würde den Ausdruck im Nominatv meiden.



Hutschi said:


> "Ein jeder Deutscher" erwähnt der Duden nicht. - Es müsste es aber zumindest umgangssprachlich oder regional auch geben.
> 
> Und Google zeigt leicht: Es tritt auf.



Gutes Beispiel! Ich würde diese Variante auch bevorzugen.  Bei Google Books hat sie in den letzten 40 Jahre sogar einen leichten Vorsprung, aber die Zahl der Fundstellen ist insgesamt sehr gering.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Interessante Diskussion. 

Laut Hammers "German Grammar and Usage" ist "ein jeder" einfach eine hervorgehobene Form von "jeder". Das würde auch die schwache Deklination erklären. Demzufolge muss ich mich wohl jetzt selber korrigieren:



ABBA Stanza said:


> _Ein jeder einzelne von euch muss unterschreiben --> eine(r) [x-beliebige Person] von euch muss Unterschreiben (??) _


Das bedeutet dann praktisch dasselbe wie "_Jeder einzelne von euch muss unterschreiben" _(also alle müssen unterschreiben).

Ich gehe zusätzlich davon aus, dass "ein" nach Geschlecht und Kasus entsprechend dekliniert werden muss. Z.B.:

_Eine jede einzelne Mutter weiß das zu schätzen.
Der Antrag muss von einem jeden einzelnen unterschrieben werden._

Stimmt das?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt.
Deshalb (wegen der Deklination) ist auch der Nominativ Einzahl so kompliziert, während die anderen Fälle unproblematisch sind.


----------



## Demiurg

ABBA Stanza said:


> Das bedeutet dann praktisch dasselbe wie "_Jeder einzelne von euch muss unterschreiben" _(also alle müssen unterschreiben).
> 
> Ich gehe zusätzlich davon aus, dass "ein" nach Geschlecht und Kasus entsprechend dekliniert werden muss. Z.B.:
> 
> _Eine jede einzelne Mutter weiß das zu schätzen.
> Der Antrag muss von einem jeden einzelnen unterschreiben werden._
> 
> Stimmt das?



Ja, und da sind wir uns auch alle einig. 

Wir streiten uns eigentlich nur um den Nominativ Singular, maskulinum/neutrum:

_ein jeder einzelne(r) Vater_
_ein jedes einzelne(s) Kind_

Wobei ich hier offenbar die Minderheitenmeinung vertrete.


----------



## Demiurg

ABBA Stanza said:


> Laut Hammers "German Grammar and Usage" ist "ein jeder" einfach eine hervorgehobene Form von "jeder". Das würde auch die schwache Deklination erklären.



So einfach ist es nicht, wie man im Genitiv sehen kann:

_eines Einzelnen - jede*s* Einzelnen - eines jede*n* Einzelnen_

Der Artikel "ein" dominiert hier "jed-". Warum sollte er nicht auch "Einzeln-" dominieren und daher die starke Deklination erfordern?


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Nehmen wir ein anderes Substativ:
> (1) _Ein jeder Beamter hat Anspruch auf Beihilfe._
> (2) _Ein jeder Beamte hat Anspruch auf Beihilfe._


Meine Intuition geht eindeutig in Richtung (2). Wahrscheinlich lassen sich einige Sprecher mehr durch _ein _und andere mehr durch _jeder _leiten. Ich habe kein Problem damit, die Frage unentschieden zu lassen und beide Varianten als akzeptabel zu betrachten.


----------



## Perseas

Ich denke, das Thema, das zur dieser Sprache gebracht ist, *in Beziehung* zu dem Nominativ den substantivierten Adjektiven von Genus Maskulinum  im Kontext der Nominalphrase "Ein jeder ..." *ist*. (oder nicht? )

Zum Beispiel:
_Ein jeder Mann._ --> kein Problem, weil "Mann" ein Substantiv ist.
_Eine jede einzelne Mutter weiß das zu schätzen._--> kein Problem, weil Mutter ist weiblich.
_Ein jeder einzelne(r)_ --> dies hat hier diskutiert worden.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Meine Intuition geht eindeutig in Richtung (2). Wahrscheinlich lassen sich einige Sprecher mehr durch _ein _und andere mehr durch _jeder _leiten.



Vielleicht ist es auch einfach die vermeintliche Analogie zur adjektivischen Form:

_Ein guter Beamter hat ..._
_Ein jeder Beamter hat ..._



berndf said:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit, die Frage unentschieden zu lassen und beide Varianten als akzeptabel zu betrachten.



Ich im Endeffekt auch nicht. Von daher distanziere ich mich hiermit offiziell von meinem Beitrag #5.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Vielleicht ist es auch einfach die vermeintliche Analogie zur adjektivischen Form:
> 
> _Ein guter Beamter hat ..._
> _Ein jeder Beamter hat ..._


Meine Erklärung "sich von _ein_ leiten lassen" läuft auf dasselbe hinaus. Insofern sind wir uns, denke ich, einig.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Demiurg said:


> So einfach ist es nicht, wie man im Genitiv sehen kann:
> 
> _eines Einzelnen - jede*s* Einzelnen - eines jede*n* Einzelnen_
> 
> Der Artikel "ein" dominiert hier "jed-". Warum sollte er nicht auch "Einzeln-" dominieren und daher die starke Deklination erfordern?


Du betrachtest anscheinend "ein" und "jeder" als zwei getrennte Wörter, während ich "ein jeder" als Konstrukt sehe, das im Wesentlichen einfach "jeder" bedeutet (mit dem dazugehörigen "Bestimmtheitsgrad", wie vom berndf schon erwähnt, was zu einer schwachen Deklination von "einzeln" führt).

Innerhalb dieses Konstrukts (also "ein jeder") scheint "jeder" wie ein Adjektiv dekliniert zu werden.

Aber ich bin halt "nur" Ausländer. Also wenn es für euch egal ist, welches System angenommen wird, kann dies für mich erst recht so sein! 

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Du betrachtest anscheinend "ein" und "jeder" als zwei getrennte Wörter, während ich "ein jeder" als Konstrukt sehe, das im Wesentlichen einfach "jeder" bedeutet (mit dem dazugehörigen "Bestimmtheitsgrad", wie vom berndf schon erwähnt, was zu einer schwachen Deklination von "einzeln" führt).
> 
> Innerhalb dieses Konstrukts (also "ein jeder") scheint "jeder" wie ein Adjektiv dekliniert zu werden.
> 
> Aber ich bin halt "nur" Ausländer. Also wenn es für euch egal ist, welches System angenommen wird, kann dies für mich erst recht so sein!
> 
> Cheers,
> Abba


Diesen besonderen Fall würde ich lieber draußen vor lassen. Bei der starken Genitivdeklination befinden wir uns gerade in einem Paradigmenwechsel. Nach Deklinationstabellen des 19. Jahrhunderts müsste es heißen _das Ende diese*s* Jahres _und _das Ende nächste*s* Jahres_; nach aktuellen Tabellen _das Ende diese*s* Jahres _und _das Ende nächste*n* Jahres_; auch gebildete Sprecher sagen heute sehr oft _das Ende diese*n* Jahres _und _das Ende nächste*n* Jahres_; wahrscheinlich wird man in ein bis zwei Jahrzehnten dies auch in Tabellen finden.


----------

